# What Kind Of Snake Is This?



## SWAMPFOX (Aug 9, 2008)

Went out to snatch a few hand fulls of muscadines from my neighbor's vines and found this gentleman standing guard. 

I don't think he's poisonous but would be interested in knowing what kind it is. He's a little bit bigger than a pencil and about 14" long.

Thanks.


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Aug 9, 2008)

Here's a close shot.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Aug 9, 2008)

Really cool, Thats actually an immature black racer. They get blacker with each shed of their skin. Great find, can you email me some high res shots. crotalusjbc@hotmail.com


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Aug 9, 2008)

*GAranger1403*

Be glad to. I have a couple of more.


----------



## Lightninrod (Aug 9, 2008)

Hmmmmm?  Looks more like a young Gray Rat snake to me???


Dan


----------



## germag (Aug 9, 2008)

Most definitely a baby rat snake.


----------



## pixley7 (Aug 9, 2008)

baby rat snake left 
Baby black racer right


----------



## mbhawkins123 (Aug 9, 2008)

100% juvenile black racer!     good find!

i see tons of adults, but rarely get to see a juvenile


----------



## GAranger1403 (Aug 9, 2008)

germag said:


> Most definitely a baby rat snake.



Germag, you sure? I've had 2 gravid female racers give berth in captivity, they all looked exactly like that, the extra big eye also lends itself to immature  coluber constrictor.  Hey, I have been wrong before.


----------



## shaggybill (Aug 9, 2008)

It's a black racer. When I first saw the picture, I just looked at the back part of the snake and thought corn snake, but yeah, GARanger is right. It's a black racer for sure.


----------



## germag (Aug 9, 2008)

GAranger1403 said:


> Germag, you sure? I've had 2 gravid female racers give berth in captivity, they all looked exactly like that, the extra big eye also lends itself to immature  coluber constrictor.  Hey, I have been wrong before.



No, you're right. I was in a rush when I looked the first time and I didn't even take time to read any of the posts or anything...I just identified it (actually misidentified it) and posted, closed the computer up and ran out. I saw that pattern behind the head and it looked like a baby rat snake and took into account it was found in an more arboreal situation.....I didn't even notice the eye and the pattern change toward the tail...

...my bad. It is, in fact, a baby racer. Sorry about that.


----------

